# Smartphone als Modem mit 24 Stunden Flatrate von ALDI Talk



## tombe (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand von euch sagen ob und wenn ja wie es möglich ist mit der 24 Stunden Flatrate von ALDI Talk das Smartphone als Modem fürs Notebook einzurichten.

Ich bin die nächsten 2 Wochen im Urlaub und es besteht "die Gefahr" das es während dieser Zeit bei mir in der Firma Probleme mit der EDV/der Software geben könnte. In so einem Fall müsste ich mich per Remote verbinden und nach dem rechten schauen.

Da wo wir hingehen gibt es leider für mich keine andere Möglichkeit ins Internet zu kommen als vom Handy aus und da ich nicht weiß ob es notwendig ist, möchte ich nicht gleich eine Monatsflat buchen.

Deshalb meine Frage ob jemand darüber etwas weiß.

Vorab schonmal Danke

Thomas


----------



## melmager (5. Juli 2013)

kommt auf das Smartphone an - kann es Hotspot (freigabe Wlan) dann geht es
stichwort : Tethering

Zusatz: Roamingkosten beachten ! da gibt es keine Flatrate ....
und Urlaub ist Urlaub - sprich ich währe da nicht erreichbar


----------



## tombe (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo melmager,

das mit dem Hotspot wird wohl auch nichts, dafür sind Roaminggebühren nicht das Problem.

Wir bleiben in Deutschland und sind da privat bei Verwandschaft untergebracht. Leider gibt es da wo wir wohnen direkt keinen Internetzugang und die anderen Mitbewohner im Haus oder in der Nachbarschaft kann ich schlecht fragen ob sie mir ihre WLAN-Daten geben.

Was den Urlaub angeht hast du natürlich Recht, aber lieber ich schau zur Not mal nach wenn es Probleme gibt als wie wenn ich nachher das große Chaos habe wenn ich zurück bin.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sheel (5. Juli 2013)

Hi

je nach Gerät, PC-Os und Vorhandensein eines Kabels
findet man vllt. auch Treiber, um es als Modem im herkömmlichen Sinn zu betreiben.
Unabhängig von Aldi etc.


----------



## tombe (6. Juli 2013)

OS: Windows XP
Gerät: Samsung Galaxy Ace
Kabel: USB

Habe es zu Hause schon so gemacht das ich am Notebook WLAN ausgeschaltet habe, das Handy angeschlossen habe und dann so ins Internet gegangen bin, das geht schon.

Da ich eine Prepaid-Karte habe, geht es mir darum ob ich eben mit dieser Tagesflat das Handy als "Modem" benutzen kann und so Online gehen kann.


----------



## sheel (6. Juli 2013)

Dann versteh ich das Problem vllt. nicht ganz 

Ob du die Internetverbindung nur am SG oder auch am Notebook benutzt
hat prinzipiell nichts mit der Preisverrechnung zu tun.
Wenn du für einen Tag etc. unbegrenzt Internetzugang zum Fixpreis hast
gilt das auch für den "großen" Computer

(Es kann aber sein, dass die Agb eine derartige Verwendung verbieten,
u.A. weil man am Notebook wahrscheinlich mehr übertragt
als der Provider für Telefone und den angebotenen Preis einrechnet.)


----------

